# Traveling back and forth alot.



## AnimalsequalLife (Jan 22, 2009)

Hi, my name is Emily and I am new here. I have been researching hedgies for quite some time now and I have decided that I am ready to take on one of these guys. I will be getting a hedgie within the next two months and I was just curious, I own a trailer about one- one and a half hours from my house that I goto most weekends unless we have something holding us back. We usually stay for the weekend (3days) with the exception of a one or two week holiday or an extra day here and there. I was just wondering if taking a hedgie back and forth alot would be too stressful? If not should I have a cage at home and up there for it? I obviously would be able to take food and stuff back and forth so thats not a problem. My trailer has everything my house does just a little smaller so thats all good as well. Does anybody have any tips, opinions, past expieriences that could help shed some light on this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AnimalsequalLife (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh forgot to add, we only goto the trailer in the summer, it is closed in the winter. The season lasts from May - October :lol:


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Your ability to travel with your hedgie is going to depend a lot on the hedgie. Some are wonderful travelers; others become horribly motion sick. Another thing to consider is hedgie temperature requirements. Will you be able to provide a constant temperature (most likely via air conditioning since you mentioned summertime travel - possibly heating too if it becomes chilly at night) in your house, vehicle, and trailer?


----------



## AnimalsequalLife (Jan 22, 2009)

Well my trailer has air conditioning and heating, so yes I would be able to keep it at a good temperature and in the car it is only about an hour or so drive so yes id be able to control the temperature there as well. Like I said my trailer has everything a house does, just a little more confined. Thanks for the help  I appreciate as much input as I can get!


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

like another said some hedgies get motion sick but aside from that there is probably nothing about traveling between two consistent locations that would make your hedgie stressed. 

Mine recently came with us to visit my parents for the first time, I was worried about the motion sickness but he was fine he was also fine in the smaller cage we got for him to use while there. other than the new cage all of his stuff was the same, he was a little stressed out when meeting the family and friends but handled it very well and was actually remarkably friendly considering. 

In short since he will be traveling with you to a location that will become very familiar I don't foresee there being a problem. Just keep the environment consistent even if you have a different cage. Things to consider would be to take the water he is drinking with you. If he's drinking tap water fill some bottles with enough tap water to last the weekend (sometimes hedgies get sick when their water is switched suddenly). Make sure he is using the same bedding or liners, bring his food and his same food dishes. etc. 

Just in case you end up with a motion sick hedgie make sure that there is neighbour or someone who will take him when you go away. 

Congrats on the decision to take on a hedgie and welcome to the forum


----------



## Mika (Dec 4, 2008)

I think if you accustom him when he is young, he could tolerate that. I bring my hedgehog everywhere and I don't have problem with them!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I would definately recommend having two cages set up if it's frequent travelling. & then have a couple fabric pieces that travel to both cages for familiarity & smell. I recommend two set ups because you'll find the first time you try to travel with your hedgie A LOT of work goes into it & couple items suddenly becomes a trunk full.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I travel a lot as well. Between my apartment during school, and going home to my mom's on weekends. I have 2 cages, one at each location, 2 wheels, 4 sets of bowls, etc. 

The one thing that always stays constant, is his bed. He has a few beds I've sewed up for him to interchange. Or just a few fleecies he uses for bed. When travelling, he will always travel in the bed he has been sleeping in, he sleeps through the entire car ride (1 hr). I found that he travelled better on that soft fluffy, rather than on something harder. When I had a kleenex box in the cat carrier with him, he sometimes dug under the fleece, found the box, and ended up pooping. But since I've only just wrapped him up in his "home fleece" he just curls up and sleeps the whole way. 

I got really lucky because mine travels so well. 

Oh ya...His water is always filtered and boiled, so that stays pretty constant as well. And of course, his food. 

There's also someone on this forum, who travels with their hedgie alot as well. They use a rubbermaid as a cage, so that can be easily brought with them everywhere, and doubles as a carrier for all of his stuff during travel. There, everything stays constant, and nothing changes other than the smells in the air. So that's something to think about as well. I just already had 2 cages laying around from when I had chinchillas.


----------

